# Hi



## KayRyan (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi all,
My name is Kathleen and I have recently moved to Sardinia to work as an English language teacher.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Kathleen and a very warm :welcome: to ExpatForum.


----------

